# Gedney & postland railway stations.



## Mikeymutt (Apr 7, 2016)

I did a solo visit of gedney station.i arrived early evening took my photos then waited for the sun to set.i liked this place so much that when I took rubex for a tour of Norfolk stuff I took her to this station.the colours are beautiful in here.but it is a very dangerous building with the floor not to stable and the stairs leave a lot to be desired.we then headed off and spotted some stuff an old signal box and some old buildings including the goods shed which was nice.the signal box was not accessible up the top because the steps had been removed 

Gedney station was a station based in south Lincolnshire it opened in 1862 and was part of the midland and north joint railway.it shut in 1959.all that survives is the station and two platforms,there was a sign there for the station.but we could not find it.i do wonder what happened to it.






















I have been in a lot of rooms.some very photogenic.but this has to be the nicest room I have ever seen.it was perfect.the decay.the colours.the lovely door.and the tree growing up by the fireplace.it was a stunning room just to stand there and look at it.to me this beats any grand staircase.

























Postland station was part of the great northern and great eastern joint railway.the line opened in 1867.it ran between Spalding and March.the station is now converted in to a house.the signal box dates from 1882 and still has a 35 lever frame up top.the station finally closed in 1982





































This was my first ever railway station and my first railway report ever,and I could not think of a better station than gedney.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm glad I spotted the signal box and we had time to stop. You're right, the colours in that room were lovely! The door was my favourite


----------



## mookster (Apr 7, 2016)

The room with the tree growing through it is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 7, 2016)

Stunning images,I really enjoyed the report.


----------



## smiler (Apr 7, 2016)

I can't argue with your choice of favourite pic from a great set, I liked the one of the rotting armchairs each side of the fireplace, it has a poignant quality, it's one of your best I feel,
I Loved It, Many Thanks


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 7, 2016)

That's a great place, loving the decay


----------



## Bones out (Apr 7, 2016)

Minter........


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Apr 7, 2016)

what a beautiful place, and a lovely set of photos!


----------



## Malenis (Apr 7, 2016)

Cracking photos....!


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 7, 2016)

As always your images are amazing. The first shot is a stunner. I Gedney station many moons ago when I lived in South Yorks, it's so nice to see that lovely door has survived unscathed. I had forgotten that toilet cistern!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 7, 2016)

Thank you all.I love these small explores.normally different stuff to see ☺


----------



## tazong (Apr 7, 2016)

I kind of know what to expect when i see your posts mikey but that first piccy was banging.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 7, 2016)

I really like Gedney station, it has some perfect decay
Not done the other, but that looks good too

Excellent work Mikey


----------



## krela (Apr 8, 2016)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 9, 2016)

That opening pic is beautiful. I'm running out of ways to compliment you!


----------



## M_f_d (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like a great location and nice to see so many places so close to my neck of the woods. Some beautiful images also so cheers for the post


----------



## HughieD (Apr 14, 2016)

Don't know how I missed this report first time around. Both these places have been on my 'to do' list a while. After that fantastic report they have just moved up the list...


----------



## HughieD (Apr 18, 2016)

OK...so it went to the top of my list...


----------



## rockfordstone (Apr 18, 2016)

excellent stuff as usual. do love old train stations


----------



## DiggerDen (Apr 30, 2016)

Perfect photos, they're amazing. Favourite is the room with the tree.


----------



## Malenis (May 3, 2016)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HKPK214 (May 7, 2016)

That old signal box is really nice


----------



## cornish_snowdog (May 7, 2016)

The sign used to be facing the station on the other side of the tracks. I imagine it's covered in brambles now!


----------



## ReverendJT (May 12, 2016)

I popped my head in for a look at that signal box last week but was thwarted by the lack of stairs. The chap who runs the agriculture business adjacent to the box was more than happy to let me poke about but did warn me to stay off the land next door. Can't wait to go back with a rope!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice report. Maybe worth a visit.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 16, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Nice report. Maybe worth a visit.



Not anymore I'm afraid...under renovation now I think (Gedney Station)...


----------

